# What is the warmest base layer you've tried?



## gsrrr

i have the burton ak expedition weight top and the tech flannel. i had those on in between my shell and my base layer boarding at night in the teens and it kept me really warm. i had to open up my vents at times.


----------



## x41133127x

I was going to do Under Armor base layer 3.0 and also get one of these:
Under Armour | Men's HeatGear Fiited Base Longsleeve Crew | 1209054 | $34.99
just in case its a bit chilly then i can have a mid layer thats not bulky. do you think a base layer 3.0 and another thermal will be too much? anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Extremo

I don't think you should get a heavyweight baselayer, unless you buy a lightweight baselayer too. I find it better to get a heavy mid-layer for warmth instead. 

For extreme cold, like 2 degrees and heavy winds, I wear a lightweight Sessions Diffusion baselayer top and bottom, and layer with a Special Blend heavyweight 300g fleece top, and then my jacket, which is not insulated, and I'm warm all day. For a middle layer bottom I wear a mid-weight Bakoda pant over my baselayer. 

Check out the Northface Denali jacket as a mid-layer option its 300g with good venting, which I've found most layerig fleeces dont have.


----------



## x41133127x

if you don't mind me asking, why do you do a medium base and a heavy mid layer. Why not just go heavy base layer and cut the middle man? Just wondering... I dont like bulk.


----------



## HUNT24/7

I use Under Armour Metal gear, it's crazy warm.


----------



## Extremo

x41133127x said:


> if you don't mind me asking, why do you do a medium base and a heavy mid layer. Why not just go heavy base layer and cut the middle man? Just wondering... I dont like bulk.


Because there is no base layer thick enough to eliminate cold in sub zero temps. Maybe if you had an insulated jacket with a heavy baselayer you wouldn't feel the cold (never tried it) but with a shell jacket its not enough. Even with my 686 phase fleece, which is like 90g, much thicker than any heavyweight baselayer, I can still feel the cold, mostly on my back when riding the lift and on my shoulders, chest, and arms, when bombing down the hill. Layering is the only way to go.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

try this:
Base layer Patagonia Capilene 3, long sleeves shirt and pants. Snowboard pants and snowboard socks.
THick fleece jacket ( TNF) down vest and outer shell ( TNF Xguard Gtex)..Gloves, Baclava helmet and goggles...
that should keep you warm


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X

i've been trying a lot of different combos this year and found one that seems to work perfect:

very light weight tight base layer (usually an ems techwick t1 long sleeve, or under armour heat gear long sleeve) this pulls sweat away as fast as possible.

i then wear a typical cold weather base layer as my "mid/base" layer. usually an under armour cold gear long sleeve. this traps the heat coming off my body, but still breaths extremely well.

those two very thin layers and my shell jacket and i'm good down to about 20 degrees if there's no wind. a little colder and i throw on a light microfleece, smartwool sweater, or something like that. when it gets really cold...around 0 and very windy i keep the base layers and throw on a stoic down sweater. that thing alone can keep me warm on the coldest days.

i recommend everyone try the double base layer technique. warm and very comfortable.


----------



## Tuan209

The warmest baselayer IMO is the UA cold gear or nike compression fit. I have almost all the baselayers out there (patagonia capilene (3&4), smartwool midweight base, icebreaker 200/260 tops), and none of them are even comparable to the compression fit stuff. 

I get cold very easily so for the past few years i have bought and tried as many baselayers as possible. 

For me, when its really cold I wear:

UA cold gear
300 weight fleece
Shell

If its moderately cold, I wear:

UA cold gear
260 weight icebreaker top
shell


----------



## Guest

I have a northface base layer pant and burton poachers, if its super cold i'll wear a sweatpant between. on top i usually go with UA cold gear mock and a burton dry ride softshell hoodie with a white collection jacket it is insulated tho, very warm set up i hate the cold but love to board


----------



## mrpez

i have the DC volt jacket in green. best. jacket. ever. i barely even use it because it keeps me too warm most of the time (im in socal so its sometimes high 40s/low 50s). 

it has 3 layers of insulation i think. it also has a built-in ski mask that you can put on or stow away. if i need to, i just wear a t-shirt and this jacket and i'll be fine. 

DC Volt Jacket - Men's - 2007 BCS from Dogfunk.com


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

UA Cold Gear


----------



## supremej

under armour heat gear and a thin sweater and my jacket (its a shell) and im fine, and its get crazy cold here during night riding like -20f sometimes


----------



## lildessertspoon

hey guys, i just bought a pair of Burton Pointer Pants (Shell) and they are no insulated. I'm looking for a super warm base layer. People have recommended Under Armour 3.0 and Columbia Omni-heat Heavy Weight. I'm located in Vancouver and the average temperature on the mountains are -2C to -10C. This is my first shell so i'm looking for advice!

Thanks,


----------



## The Donohoe

I just use any sweatshirt, i prefer non-cotton, and a long sleeve shirt or flannel. For my legs I just wear UA's cold gear compression leggings. If its really cold i'll throw on some sweats. I have a shell jacket and insulated pants I tend to layer up on top. And more layers the better really never just rely on one layer if its cold. What layering does is create air pockets that your body then heats which keeps you feeling warm. more air pockets the better. however compression material tends to wick and distribute sweat so that's good stuff too.


----------



## ju87

Odlo - some Swedish or German brand.

I played hockey in an unheated indoor rink where the outside temp was -20C with just the Odlo long sleeve top and bottoms under my hockey gear and was not cold.


----------



## FDokinawa

I used UA base 3 at 15F deg temps with just the UA and shell outer layers and was just fine.


----------



## GrouseMike

Anything Merino wool. I have a merino wool base shirt and its awesome I love it keeps me nice and cozy. I was looking at the airblaster ninja suit with merino wool but they are a bit pricey and my legs dont often get to cold.


----------



## grafta

lildessertspoon said:


> hey guys, i just bought a pair of Burton Pointer Pants (Shell) and they are no insulated. I'm looking for a super warm base layer. People have recommended Under Armour 3.0 and Columbia Omni-heat Heavy Weight. I'm located in Vancouver and the average temperature on the mountains are -2C to -10C. This is my first shell so i'm looking for advice!
> 
> Thanks,


Depends where you are riding around Vancouver. Local hills I just wear a cheap base layer bottom I got at Sears (yes seriously) and my 686 shell pants do the rest. Maybe get something better if you are going interior or Whistler but for Cypress/Grouse/Seymour i'd concentrate on staying DRY!


----------



## abadidol

HUNT24/7 said:


> I use Under Armour Metal gear, it's crazy warm.


Yeah this stuff is insanely warm if you can find some, I hardly wear mine unless its below 10F.


----------



## HoboMaster

My jacket is just a shell, but it does it's job well because it keeps the cold out. Last year I got away with only wearing 1 non-fancy thermal and 1 regular longsleeve most of the time (average temp was around 23F). I hate being hot snowboarding though, so I tend to take the minimalist approach and just snowboard harder to warm up.


----------



## brownSnow

orage base layer = stupid warm (almost too warm sometimes)


----------

